# Heinrich Bullinger



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 17, 2004)

On this date (September 17, 1575), Heinrich Bullinger, the Swiss Reformer died. One of the great first generation Reformers, among his contributions was the Second Helvetic Confession of 1566. More information about his life and works may be found at:

http://www.fact-index.com/h/he/heinrich_bullinger.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 17, 2005)

Today is the 425th anniversary of the death of Swiss Reformer Heinrich Bullinger.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 17, 2005)

I recommend this book for those who want to read up on his theology:

_Heinrich Bullinger and the Doctrine of Predestination: Author of "the Other Reformed Tradition"?_ by Dr. Cornelis P. Venema, president and professor of doctrinal studies at Mid-America Reformed Seminary. 

http://tinyurl.com/8uagm


----------



## rgrove (Sep 17, 2005)

Good recommendation. I toroughly enjoyed that book. Very well documented throughout regarding interaction between Bullinger and Calvin. Because I like this book so much I went ahead and recently purchased Bullinger's volumes entitled "The Decades. Haven't been able to give them the time they deserve yet, but look forward to doing so!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 17, 2005)

I wish I could pretend to be smart and act acquainted with his works but I am not.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 16, 2006)

Heinrich Bullinger


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 23, 2007)

_The Decades of Heinrich Bullinger, Vol. 1_

_The Decades of Heinrich Bullinger, Vol. 2_

_The Decades of Heinrich Bullinger, Vol. 3_

_The Decades of Heinrich Bullinger, Vol. 4_

_The Decades of Heinrich Bullinger, Vol. 5_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2007)

The _Decades_ are available in the original German here and here.


----------

